# Slideshow export MP4 blurry



## unettel (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I have the following problem: My slideshows look very good when I play them in the Slideshow module. When I export them as mp4 1080p they are noisy and blurred.
That's only since I switched to LR Classic CC, under LR6 everything was fine. 
Does anyone have an idea?

Best, Uwe


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi Uwe, sorry for the delay replying. Welcome to the forum! 

How big are the original photos? Can you grab us a screenshot so we can see the kind of difference you're seeing please?


----------



## unettel (May 5, 2019)

Hi Victoria,
thanks for your feedback. I'll send you a JPG export of a photo and a screenshot from the MP4. If I export the slideshow as a PDF, the quality is perfect as in the Develop module and also in the slideshow preview. Somehow there is a problem with rendering MP4.
Best, Uwe


----------



## unettel (May 5, 2019)

Can't upload the second file ("The uploaded file is too large. ") 2,6 MB is too large?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2019)

The forum has 2MB limit for uploads, simply because we'd soon use up our server space if everyone could upload big files. You can resave the screenshot as a JPEG to make it small enough though.


----------



## unettel (May 6, 2019)

Ah, ok. Good to know. 
So, here comes the Screenshot from the MP4 export:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2019)

What resolution monitor is that? It really does look like a tiny video has been "blown up". Have you checked the metadata for the video to confirm it's output 1080p? If so, here’s instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## attila.arpad.lenart (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, I have a same problem. Is there any progress in this issue?


----------



## scarsaus (Oct 1, 2020)

Mee too.....
has anyone found a solution or at least the reason for this strange behavior?
Thank you!


----------

